# Dog Cinema in London



## Billur (May 6, 2018)

Have you guys heard there is a dog cinema in central London! It is crazy but I'm so down to give it a try. What do you guys think of it ?


----------



## DamKri (Feb 5, 2019)

No way!!! Amazing! How do I get my dog to sit still. The unfortunate thing is that it's not natural or normal to take your dog for this as it's not in the dog world, it only benefits humans. Animals should be outside constantly exploring


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not my idea of fun tbh

Given how badly behaved most dogs and kids are (with owners and parents with no control/consideration) I tend to avoid them if I can.

Jack would rather be chilling at home in peace on his own sofa too.


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

no way ...it could be very loud sounds like they do for humans ....archie has our radio on all the time but a nice sound to keep him company ...so its a BIG no from me and archie


----------

